# Rental Property Roofing Repairs



## BuddyBeel (Oct 29, 2017)

I just bought my first rental property so I'm actually a rental property owner and I wanted some advice from some roofing experts. I bought the house knowing that it has a problem with the roof. It's not leaking (yet)but there's a section of it that is damaged(from who knows what). 

The inspector identified the damage and so I was able to get a better price for the property. However, the entire roof is about 5 years old. Is there a method where I can hire a roofing contractor to replace just a part of the roof, or is it better to have someone replace the entire house's roof? 

How long does a typical roof last? If its 5 years old already, will I be better off replacing the entire roof? Really want to make the best decision since this is a rental property and I'm thinking "rate of return."


----------



## shinerbockk1 (Jul 18, 2017)

BuddyBeel said:


> I just bought my first rental property so I'm actually a rental property owner and I wanted some advice from some roofing experts. I bought the house knowing that it has a problem with the roof. It's not leaking (yet)but there's a section of it that is damaged(from who knows what).
> 
> The inspector identified the damage and so I was able to get a better price for the property. However, the entire roof is about 5 years old. Is there a method where I can hire a roofing contractor to replace just a part of the roof, or is it better to have someone replace the entire house's roof?
> 
> How long does a typical roof last? If its 5 years old already, will I be better off replacing the entire roof? Really want to make the best decision since this is a rental property and I'm thinking "rate of return."


If the roof is only 5 yrs old it shouldn't need replacement in less it has damage from a previous storm, most roofs have a life span of at least 20 years but usually within 15 need replacement.It is possible to replace just damaged area matching shingles to the current manufacture and color.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddyBeel (Oct 29, 2017)

*Rental Property Investment Returns*

Ok, great, I was wondering if I was going to have to replace the entire roof. I bought the house for a good price and if I had to replace the entire thing, I think my rental rate of return would still be alright based on my calculations, but its sure going to help if I can just replace the part that is damaged...and not the whole thing. 

I really don't know what happened to it. It almost looks like maybe the previous roofing company just didn't do a very good job in this one spot. I'm going to get a roofing company to come out and look at the property on Thursday so we will see what they say. Thanks for a (pre)second opinion. Didn't want to get upsold by being naive.


----------



## JohnMiller (Nov 23, 2017)

5 years is not a big deal. Definitely you should not replace the whole roof until it is having cracks. Cracks may lead to leakage in near future. However if it is having damage at one place only, then you can contact the convassing company that will help you deal with the right roofing contractor. A verified & experienced roofing contractor will help you take the better decision & resolve all your queries related to damaged part. 

Source: http://hireacanvasser.com/professional-restoration-company-can-solve-hail-problems/


----------



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

*EPDM Coatings Fix roof Leaks once with the only liquid EPDM in the world!*

I think it's a helping video for you
Watch this:


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

In most cases, you shouldn't need to replace an entire roof if it's only five years old. As mentioned, a well-constructed roof should last for at least two decades. The most cost-effective option should be to just fix the damage, especially if it's confined to only one section.

After you've repaired the existing damage on your roof, though, you might want to consider coating it to extend its natural lifespan. A high-quality coating will make your roof less likely to sustain damage in the future, including cracking that can undermine the materials.


----------



## edfence (Jun 1, 2019)

You should be able to get a lot more out of that roof before you'll need to think about a total replacement.


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

It's also generally a good idea to have your roof inspected at least once a year by a qualified professional, especially if you are already experiencing some issues with the roof. I recommend doing it before extreme weather hits, so your roof will be as sturdy as possible when it comes to high temperatures, rain, and other issues.


----------

